#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Answer key for AIEEE 2012 Online Exam held on 12th May

## ketansharma

Since AIEEE and CBSE have been lazy enough to put only the questions and responses of the students who gave the online version of AIEEE, this thread shall help students (specially those who gave their online exam on 12th May) to evaluate their performance via discussion of answers...Students are free to ask questions from online exams held on dates other than 12th May too...Please feel free to put up questions from the online exams and they shall be answered so that in a certain period of time we'll have an authentic answer key to the online exams which even the coaching institutes haven't put up...!!  


P.S. I also gave my AIEEE on 12th May..





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 solutions & AIEEE 2012 answer key - SOLUTIONS ADDED! AIEEE 2012 Online Fee Payment | Online Fee Payement for AIEEE 2012 AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation

----------


## kenprakash

Hello, I appeared for AIEEE on 12th may. I see that no one has uploaded question paper so I am uploading mine. Please post the answer key as soon as possible and also tell me the expected marks and rank. Thank you.AIEEE 12 may.pdf

----------


## ketansharma

[MENTION=112603]kenprakash[/MENTION] Thanks for uploading the question paper..now it is ascertained that the questions were indeed in random order..In fact when I compared yours and mine I found out that even 1/2 questions are different for the exam held on the same date!!! My internet connection sucks and prevents me from uploading anything hassle-free so right now I can't upload my own question paper..but I'm try to find out a suitable PDF-Word converter so that I can copy-paste questions here...and then there answers...please if you get one help me for the same..
Thanks!

----------


## ketansharma

*I'm trying *their answers *help me regarding the same

waiting for results screws one's grammar... :P:

----------


## kenprakash

ketansharma - i cant help you regarding the answers as ive forgotten most of it ! But i can tell you some of their answers. Can u plz help me with the solutions of the following  questions - Q4,16,17,27 . Thanx

----------


## ketansharma

Q.4 Physics (Magnetic effects of current)
Sol. Since wire A is infinitely long, magnetic field due to A, (Ba) = (Ia)/2*πr  
*(Where Ia is current through A and r is the distance b/w A and B in this case) 
Now Force on B due to A is F = Ib(Lb)*(Ba) (Where Lb is length of B, Ib is current through B)
Put in the given and answer comes out to be 8*10^(-5) N



---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Q16 needs a diagram, I'm sorry can't explain that without it

----------


## ketansharma

Q17 Since the sphere rolls in first case, potential energy is converted into Kinetic Energy of translation as well as rotation, i.e.
mgh = 1/2mv^2 + 1/2Iw^2 ....(1) (where m is the mass of sphere, v is final velocity of its COM, w is angular velocity, I is the moment of inertia)

In the second case it only slips down so potential energy gets converted purely into Kinetic energy of translation and we know that here final velocity = 5v/4
therefore, mgh = 1/2m(5v/4)^2 = 25/32mv^2 .... (2) 

substituting (1) in (2) and putting w = v/R (R being outer radius of the sphere)
we get 9/16mR^2 = I
now we can put I = mX^2 where X is the radius of gyration
X comes out to be 3/4R

----------


## ketansharma

Q.27 is one of the interesting physics questions of AIEEE 2012, here's my view on it
For a conducting sphere, we know that capacitance is given by C = 4*π*R ...formula (1) (where R is the radius of sphere)
putting C = 1 we get R = 9 * 10^9 m (MUCH MUCH MUCH larger than the radius of earth which is given in the Q itself to be 6.4 * 10^6 m)
That means both of the statements are false..!! :p

BUT BEFORE JUMPING TO THE CONCLUSION...we must realize that earth is not a perfectly conducting body..so formula  (1) apparently can't be applied..(mind you earth is often assumed to be a conductor in many cases (google it), but clearly AIEEE people don't want us to think that much deeper since no such option is there that says both the statements are false..) 
now beyond this i have no idea how they want us to calculate the capacitance of a non conducting spherical body without the knowledge of its dielectric const.
if you find the answer to this question do inform me....
cheers

----------


## veliclaptore

I saw the question paper. looks a bit tougher than offline  :(y): . k anyways i can help you in the chemistry section if you like.

----------


## ketansharma

[MENTION=112603]kenprakash[/MENTION] Sorry I didn't read it carefully..In Q 27 clearly the first statement is true and the second statement is false..sorry once again
[MENTION=103109]veliclaptore[/MENTION] I'll be grateful if you could just tell us the correct answer no. as per this question paper..no need to mention the complete solution (unless and until someone asks for it of course! ^_^ ) 
Thanks once again..feel free to ask any question..I'll try my best to answer it

----------


## ketansharma

If rumors are to be believed then the result shall be out by 9th June

----------


## bala05

what is the answer for the 1st question?? is that correct??   and i think the answer for 7th question is 1st option...

----------


## kenprakash

thanx !!! 1 more thing, whats the answer of 16 ( not the solution)

----------


## veliclaptore

how do you short a battery?

----------


## kenprakash

[MENTION=113107]bala05[/MENTION]  answer to phy questions which im sure -1d,3b,5a,6b,7d,8c,9a,10d,12b,14a,17a,20d,22c,23b,24b,25b,26b,28d,29a,30b
corrections,if any, r welcome . 
If ne 1 is sure of even some of his answers, he or she is welcome to post them here. 
Thanx

----------


## sonypix

@ Kenprakash i have chacked your paper..you are getting 190 or 195 marks ..congrats  :):

----------


## kenprakash

[MENTION=15839]sonypix[/MENTION]  thank oyu so much !!!

----------


## udit09

I think that the following questions were wrong: 52, 59 and 67, what do you guys think?

----------


## udit09

Here is the paper I got, I think it's exactly same as the paper of kenprakash.
AIEEE 12th May Question Paper (Udit).pdf

----------


## udit09

> I think that the following questions were wrong: 52, 59 and 67, what do you guys think?


PS these questions numbers are according to kenprakash's paper.

----------


## veliclaptore

> I think that the following questions were wrong: 52, 59 and 67, what do you guys think?


52 is a correct question. According to kenprakash's question paper, answer will be option 4.
59 looks wrong to me . The 5th and 6th compound are anti-aromatic, 1st and 4th are aromatic while the remaining two are non-aromatic.

----------


## ketansharma

Check out this link...Apart from Chemistry, the answers to Physics and Maths have been mentioned...some of them are wrong..but check out my comments..I have mentioned which one of them need correction so you should have no trouble in evaluating your performance...
http://aieeeresultcounselling2012.in...key-solutions/

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

and yes..no questions are different..sorry for that

----------


## ketansharma

Q59 is correct kenprakash has chosen the right option...III and VI are antiaromatic...100% sure about it...and 67 is also 101% correct 3 is the right answer..I can prove it...

----------


## udit09

> Q59 is correct kenprakash has chosen the right option...III and VI are antiaromatic...100% sure about it...and 67 is also 101% correct 3 is the right answer..I can prove it...


In Q59, the IIIrd compound is not antiaromatic, although it has 8 pi electrons, it isn't planar, hence it can't have conjugation!

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




> 52 is a correct question. According to kenprakash's question paper, answer will be option 4.
> 59 looks wrong to me . The 5th and 6th compound are anti-aromatic, 1st and 4th are aromatic while the remaining two are non-aromatic.


Yeah, 5th and 6th compounds are antiaromatic! 
In question 52, a trigonal bipiramidal shape will exist when the hybridisation is sp3d, and only the IInd compound has that hybridisation!

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




> Check out this link...Apart from Chemistry, the answers to Physics and Maths have been mentioned...some of them are wrong..but check out my comments..I have mentioned which one of them need correction so you should have no trouble in evaluating your performance...
> http://aieeeresultcounselling2012.in...key-solutions/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> and yes..no questions are different..sorry for that


Thanks a lot for the link.

----------


## veliclaptore

> In question 52, a trigonal bipiramidal shape will exist when the hybridisation is sp3d, and only the IInd compound has that hybridisation!


Ah. it is a typo. they would have wanted to ask "Trigonal Pyramidal" instead of "Trigonal Bipyramidal".

coz option 1 and 3 are both sp3  3bp 1lp> Trigonal pyramidal
option 2 is sp3d   2bp  3lp > LINEAR
option 4 is sp2  3bp  0lp > Trigonal Planar 

PS:    bp>bond pair       lp>lone pair

----------


## ketansharma

> In Q59, the IIIrd compound is not antiaromatic, although it has 8 pi electrons, it isn't planar, hence it can't have conjugation!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Yeah, 5th and 6th compounds are antiaromatic! 
> In question 52, a trigonal bipiramidal shape will exist when the hybridisation is sp3d, and only the IInd compound has that hybridisation!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> ...


Actually Cyclooctatetraene, or the III compound is neither aromatic nor antiaromatic..but since it doesn't follow Huckel's rule of having 4n+2 pi electrons it can be considered antiaromatic of the others in the given options...


look for Cyclooctatetraene Wikipedia..

and do elaborate on your explanation..as far as I know for a compound to be aromatic it must fit in the following criteria:
1) cyclic -- the molecule must be a cyclic polyene;
2) planar -- the geometry of the cyclic part must be planar;
3) each atom in the cyclic system must have a p orbital perpendicular to the ring;
4) the cyclic system has 4_n+2 pi electrons.

_
Since you are saying III is 'non planar' and doesn't follow Huckel's rule either..therefore shouldn't it be considered ANTIAROMATIC??

----------


## ketansharma

and also please explain what is the difference between 'anti-aromatic' nd 'non-aromatic'..

----------


## veliclaptore

Non aromatic means that the ring is either
1.) non planar
2.) the whole ring is not in conjugation

Anti aromatic on the other hand means that the ring is planar and in complete conjugation with 4n electrons.

Aromatic is same as anti just with 4n+2 electrons.

----------


## udit09

> Ah. it is a typo. they would have wanted to ask "Trigonal Pyramidal" instead of "Trigonal Bipyramidal".
> 
> coz option 1 and 3 are both sp3  3bp 1lp> Trigonal pyramidal
> option 2 is sp3d   2bp  3lp > LINEAR
> option 4 is sp2  3bp  0lp > Trigonal Planar 
> 
> PS:    bp>bond pair       lp>lone pair


I think you are right, but it's not my fault that I didn't recognise a typo in the question paper, is it? 
Do you think we should inform CBSE about this question as it's hard to recognise a typo!

----------


## veliclaptore

> I think you are right, but it's not my fault that I didn't recognise a typo in the question paper, is it? 
> Do you think we should inform CBSE about this question as it's hard to recognise a typo!


ya. everyone will get marks. dont worry

----------


## udit09

> Non aromatic means that the ring is either
> 1.) non planar
> 2.) the whole ring is not in conjugation
> 
> Anti aromatic on the other hand means that the ring is planar and in complete conjugation with 4n electrons.
> 
> Aromatic is same as anti just with 4n+2 electrons.


Absolutely correct. I would just like to add that compounds with 7 or greater membered rings are not planer, unless they are aromatic (like cycloheptatriene with a + charge on the non-double-bonded carbon). In other words these larger compounds tend to go out of the plane to achieve stability, but don't do so if they can achieve aromaticity (only in case of 7 membered ring)

But a 8 or greater membered ring can never be planar, hence cyclooctatetraene isn't planar and hence it isn't aromatic or antiaromatic, thus it's non-aromatic.

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




> ya. everyone will get marks. dont worry


Lets hope so! Thanks

----------


## kanikak

Is answer to question 12 in physics correct (34.5 J)

----------


## kanikak

What is the answer of basicity question? 
What is the answer of Q.42?

----------


## udit09

I think that the answer to Q12 is 34.5 J, I'm not sure about it.

The answer of the basicity question will be 1>3>2>4 according to me. The answer of question 42 will be 0.53 V.

----------


## sonypix

> Here is the paper I got, I think it's exactly same as the paper of kenprakash.
> Attachment 11230


udit awesome performance you are getting 286 in aieee 2012...what's your score rank in other exams

----------


## veliclaptore

> The answer of the basicity question will be 1>3>2>4 according to me..


yup thats correct .  :(y): 

Most of your answers seem to be right udit. absolutely nailed it . :8):

----------


## veliclaptore

AIEEE results out !!!! www.ccb.nic.in

----------


## udit09

> udit awesome performance you are getting 286 in aieee 2012...what's your score rank in other exams


Thanks a lot! I got 272 marks in AIEEE 2012 and my rank is 1692  :):  
I got 304 in BITSAT (I wasn't well on that day) and I got around 7000 rank in JEE (The exam went horrible bad!)

What about you?

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




> yup thats correct . 
> 
> Most of your answers seem to be right udit. absolutely nailed it .


Thanks a ton! What about you? How was your result?

----------


## veliclaptore

eh i got 239. Rank 5167. Bits score is 313 though. will pick one.  :(y):

----------


## saurav gupta

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96401597/A...-Paper-7th-may

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96401039/A...lution-7th-may

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96378927/A...ution-19th-may

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96273164/A...ution-12th-may

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96148568/A...ution-26th-may

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96570669/A...ution-26th-May

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

http://www.scribd.com/doc/96570472/A...ution-26th-may

----------


## kenprakash

i got only 133 marks ??? howd this happen ???

----------


## pranjal23

When did u get d question paper of online exam??....plz reply

----------

